# Sat Nav Update



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Just wondered whether any UK owners had successfully updated their Sat Nav yet and more importantly, how much?

Ta,

Ed.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I think it might depend on what version you have Ed and what you want to update to. Someone else said that theirs was on CD but my 2006 version is on DVD.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Pretty sure mine's the 2006 version (def DVD), but will have to check for certain tomorrow. I want the most recent version as there are lots of new major roads near me.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Search for "Navteq" on Ebay and you get a few though most seem to be CD based. You could check the version for this one: eBay.co.uk: DVD Navteq Europe Nissan Pathfinder / Navara 2006/2007 (item 230143317765 end time 19-Jun-07 22:00:59 BST)

Or this?

eBay.co.uk: NISSAN SAT NAV MAP DATA DVD ROM 2006 - BIRDVIEW (item 230141247308 end time 17-Jun-07 19:45:00 BST)


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Flynn, funnilly enough I'd got that in my watch list already, but thought there may be 'easier' ways of getting a copy! Will have to do some more digging.


----------

